# Heart 2014 - Canada



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sat 06/14/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Montreal, QC Bell Centre 

Sun 06/15/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Quebec City, QC Pavillon de la Jeunesse 

Tue 06/17/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Oshawa, ON General Motors Centre

Wed 06/18/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Ottawa, ON Canadian Tire Centre 

Fri 06/20/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Sault Ste. Marie, ON Essar Centre 

Sun 06/22/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre 

Mon 06/23/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Regina, SK Evraz Place 

Tue 06/24/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Edmonton, AB Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium 

Thu 06/26/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Calgary, AB Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium 

Sat 06/28/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Kelowna, BC Prospera Place 

Sun 06/29/14 Updated in the last 72 hours Victoria, BC Save On Foods Memorial Centre


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you for the info!

Now there's a group nobody wants to cover.......that lady has some serious pipes!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Jason Bonham is on the bill as well - not sure if he's actually opening the shows or just coming out for the Zep set/encore.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes. Thanks for the heads-up. Much appreciated.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I see for the Oshawa show that the Heart fan club presale for paid members link was left open on their site for anyone to take advantage of today... I believe if you just click on the light blue "HEART" on this link you should be able to do alright for yourself, seat wise. I could pull up pairs in rows 2 and 3, and could pull 4 seats together in row 5 a moment ago.

http://ev12.evenue.net/cgi-bin/ncom...A14&caller=PR&linkID=global-oshawa&RDAT=&RSRC=


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> Now there's a group nobody wants to cover.......that lady has some serious pipes!


I so agree with you. She can definitely sing.

Watching one of her YouTube videos one day, I came across the one below with Gretchen Wilson (of country music fame) singing with her and was amazed at the piped on Gretchen. That lady, too, has a powerful set of pipes.

[video=youtube;eP7ELx4Dq68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP7ELx4Dq68[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Jason Bonham is on the bill as well - not sure if he's actually opening the shows or just coming out for the Zep set/encore.


Information regarding Bonham



> _Heart and Jason Bonham’s Led Zeppelin Experience are teaming up for more dates. Following 2013’s “Heartbeaker Tour” through the states, the two acts have announced the “Rockin Heaven” trek. This time the destination is the provinces.
> _
> The Wilson sisters first took the stage with the son of drummer John Bonham when Heart played “Stairway to Heaven” with Jason at the Kennedy Center Honors tribute to Led Zeppelin in December 2012.
> 
> The two acts will hit the road together once again in June. The plan for each night is a full set of Heart tunes with each show closed out with a tribute to Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Ann always brings it.

The most stunning vocal performance I've ever seen was Heart at the TO ex, (I've seen a few great vocalists)
I think it was the Dog and Butterfly tour,way back anyhow,one of the first shows of whatever tour it was .
I was amazed,the power and finesse in perfect balance . 
It set the bar...way high .

I might actually override my large venue bias and go see them in Ottawa .


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Heart was always the gold standard for those of us in local bands. We all hoped to one day be able to play like THAT. I remember going to see them every chance I had - at dances, festivals and even our high school grad. They blew me away every time, especially their Zep sets.


----------

